# One liner ...



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

... is a big ship for passengers.

I've got a chicken proof lawn - it's impeccable!

I'm very good at making up jokes about Northern IrIsh towns. Is there enni skill en that?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

John-H said:


> I've got a chicken proof lawn - it's impeccable!


That's very funny


----------

